# Trouble removing League Of Legends...



## sl4y4 (May 10, 2012)

Hey there, I just wanted to quickly create an account to ask for some assistance on something that has been annoying me for quite a while.

Basically a number of months ago I installed League Of Legends just to check it out, played it for about an hour and got bored, decided it wasn't my thing, and went to uninstall it.

When I go to the control panel to remove it, I'm greeted with this very strange site:










So yea, *** right?

Didn't think too much of it to begin with (rookie mistake) and removed it anyway, however upon returning to my desktop and wanting to play a game, I discovered absolutely *none* of my .exes were working, literally every program and game I have installed over the course of 3 years ceased to function, instead showing me the 'cannot fine .exe' blah blah.

Obviously I freaked out, but after a system restore to the day before everything was working fine again, and I haven't touched the LoL files again.

So after forgetting about it for a while, turns out I'm seriously running out of space on my HDD, and that is the culprit, an unnecessary and unwanted game.

I'm not entirely sure what to do, as I want to get rid of it due to it sucking up all my HDD space, but I'm not sure how to go about it without ruining every .exe on my system (something I'm still very confused about).

Little help? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Try using Revo:
Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, that is insane. I would start with a restore point NOW, just in case anything we ask you to do has some negative effects, as I doubt anyone has dealt with this.... unique problem yet.

Go into Computer and find the actual folder that LoL is installed to... Is that folder a mean 188 Gigs? Is there a LoL uninstall there? Can you just flat out delete the LoL folder without negative results?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried using LoL's own uninstaller? Or simply tried going to the LoL folder and manually removing?


----------



## sl4y4 (May 10, 2012)

I uninstalled it using Revo and everything _seems _ to be okay at the moment, I'm just a bit wary.

Aha yea it is a bit odd, I'm normally quite capable of performing my own maintenance on my system, but this one still has me stumped. I couldn't find the LoL folder anywhere on my HDD even before I uninstalled it, weird.

I'll report back if anything goes awry, but hopefully it'll be okay.

Many thanks for the help, much appreciated fellas.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Strange how League of Legends could be that big...


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it just saying that it is 188GB in the Control Panel window, or is it actually eating up all that space in your HDD? After you create a restore point, I suggest reinstalling League of Legends, and uninstalling it with its built in uninstaller.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm against registry repairs but in this case it could help ins some sort

your problem could be that some of registry files are corrupted and windows won't recognize exe files so they could be there and not deleted

download Ccleaner and use it to clean the registry 
restart your PC
if that did not work I'm afraid you have to do a full PC format, remember to back up all your important files first


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try this, someguy201 a friend of mine here suggested it


When you run an .exe file on a Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7-based computer, the file may start a different program


----------

